# Switching from i/d to?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have used the American Journey brand.....it's rated good and Molly ate it with no problems, but Molly doesn't have a sensitive tummy either! I like that it is limited ingredients too! We have used both the Duck and Salmon recipes....


----------



## Creek (Apr 6, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I have used the American Journey brand.....it's rated good and Molly ate it with no problems, but Molly doesn't have a sensitive tummy either! I like that it is limited ingredients too! We have used both the Duck and Salmon recipes....


Is there a reason you stopped using it? Thank you so much for your input.  I appreciate you very much!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No reason except that I switch brands to get the best food at the best price and also to insure that where ever I go there will be a food to buy that she can eat!!
I also switch proteins a lot to avoid food sensitivities as described by Dr Karen Becker in her video 'Control Your Pet's Food Allergies' on YouTube. I feed my girl a half raw, half kibble diet, but I also use canned, dehydrated and home cooked ...........She has a tummy of iron so far and has never even had a bout of diarrhea in all her 6 years! I count myself as lucky!


----------



## Creek (Apr 6, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> No reason except that I switch brands to get the best food at the best price and also to insure that where ever I go there will be a food to buy that she can eat!!
> I also switch proteins a lot to avoid food sensitivities as described by Dr Karen Becker in her video 'Control Your Pet's Food Allergies' on YouTube. I feed my girl a half raw, half kibble diet, but I also use canned, dehydrated and home cooked ...........She has a tummy of iron so far and has never even had a bout of diarrhea in all her 6 years! I count myself as lucky!


I understand. Yes, you're very lucky. Creek can't keep normal stools unless on i/d I want to pull my hair out. I will try the new food I just ordered, it should arrive on Wednesday.  I am very hopeful. I have been on Chewy's website for hours this weekend. Debating... Been on Food advisor... I just can't decide.


----------



## Creek (Apr 6, 2018)

*Pro Plan?*



Creek said:


> I understand. Yes, you're very lucky. Creek can't keep normal stools unless on i/d I want to pull my hair out. I will try the new food I just ordered, it should arrive on Wednesday.  I am very hopeful. I have been on Chewy's website for hours this weekend. Debating... Been on Food advisor... I just can't decide.


I went out and bought a bag of Puppy Shredded Chicken and rice. Creek seems to enjoy it. I am currently mixing it slowly with i/d. Wish me luck! So far so good. Anyone else feed pro plan with luck?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I tried a big bag of American Journey with the two Standards and the Jack Russell. No one objected or got sick. They had to eat more to be satisfied, and their bowel movements were bigger than normal. I went back to Acana because scooping giant piles of pooh is a a big deal for me. My daughter feeds her poodle separately; she tried him on the American Journey and he got itchy... so did our house guest pit bull. Nike just got tested for allergies; we are waiting for the results. The pitty just went back on her Orijen.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie is also on vet food because of her sensitive stomach. She started when I got her, at 4.5 months old. She now 11 months old but every time I try to switch, she has pain.

The vet said she has an immature digestive track and it might improve with age. She’s not there yet, though.

Once you’ve tried your last option, I think you should keep him on the vet food until he matures. Then try again every 3 months.

I know it’s a pain but you might just make it worse by giving him food that doesn’t agree with him.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack is on Proplan (toy breed, although, you will find the nutrient profiles of all their foods are very similar), and is doing very well. Digestion is great. He gets a little canned (Purina Beyond pate style chicken or beef) with it too. 

Echo, my Portuguese Water Dog, gets Royal Canin Medium, and I know people will say it’s “Junk” or “garbage” food, but it’s been an absolute miracle for Echo’s terrible tummy. She seems to do best if I keep her diet the same, no rotating, not much change in treats and extras, because then she ends up with colitis. Just finishing off a round of metronidazole and probiotics because I attempted to change her off RC because I felt guilty. Anyway, not worth the vet bills and very obvious belly pain she went through. 

So, anyway, yes, like Proplan quite well


----------



## Creek (Apr 6, 2018)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Jack is on Proplan (toy breed, although, you will find the nutrient profiles of all their foods are very similar), and is doing very well. Digestion is great. He gets a little canned (Purina Beyond pate style chicken or beef) with it too.
> 
> Echo, my Portuguese Water Dog, gets Royal Canin Medium, and I know people will say it’s “Junk” or “garbage” food, but it’s been an absolute miracle for Echo’s terrible tummy. She seems to do best if I keep her diet the same, no rotating, not much change in treats and extras, because then she ends up with colitis. Just finishing off a round of metronidazole and probiotics because I attempted to change her off RC because I felt guilty. Anyway, not worth the vet bills and very obvious belly pain she went through.
> 
> So, anyway, yes, like Proplan quite well


Proplan seems to be the key thus far. He enjoys eating it mixed in with his i/d. No running stools. Knock on wood.  I think we have a winner.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

*Food sensitivities*



MollyMuiMa said:


> No reason except that I switch brands to get the best food at the best price and also to insure that where ever I go there will be a food to buy that she can eat!!
> I also switch proteins a lot to avoid food sensitivities as described by Dr Karen Becker in her video 'Control Your Pet's Food Allergies' on YouTube. I feed my girl a half raw, half kibble diet, but I also use canned, dehydrated and home cooked ...........She has a tummy of iron so far and has never even had a bout of diarrhea in all her 6 years! I count myself as lucky!


Hi MollyMuiMa. I haven’t read that bit from Dr Karen Becker but I have read a ton of research on human exposure to a variety of foods and allergens - a window of exposure (for humans) somewhere between 4 months and 10 months of age, and regular exposure, might actually reduce food allergies. And, of course, help with not being as picky. Of course like humans, every dog is different, and even though my sister tried, her son had a ton of problems with different foods!!
That being said, I exposed my spoo Sage to every variety of food I could in the first year, and still - even some crappy treats, and maybe a teaspoon a day of different proteins and high allergen foods (corn, wheat, etc), and he doesn’t have an issue with anything! 
I have no idea if this made the difference, or not. It’s interesting.


----------

